# Every Hair Remover Cream for Face Burns My Skin



## STolEn_KisS (Feb 21, 2008)

After trying out Sally Hansen's hair removal cream for face, I am left with burning skin again. =( Nair did the same thing to me, except it was much worse. I followed all the instructions and left the cream on for less than 3 minutes. Are there any good hair removal creams out there I can use for my upper lips?


----------



## user79 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have you tried the small cold wax strips for facial hair? They only hurt for like a split second. I use that for some fine baby hairs I have that I don't like and there's no reaction since it's only on your skin for a short time. It doesn't hurt that bad.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Feb 22, 2008)

No, I haven't tried those. I'm kinda scared to try waxing strips on my face. lol.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually use Superdrug's own brand cream, the one specifically for sensitive skin.


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

  After trying out Sally Hansen's hair removal cream for face, I am left with burning skin again. =( Nair did the same thing to me, except it was much worse. I followed all the instructions and left the cream on for less than 3 minutes. Are there any good hair removal creams out there I can use for my upper lips?  
 


Oh my god!!! 
I actually bought this same product today and used it about 2 hrs ago. I feel my skin to sensitive and way too smooth and with a mild very mild burning sensation. So, i thought of coming here and ask pretty much the same question. If any you know what's better out there or what's usually use for the same and that's same plz post. I have a lot of hair, specially on my sides and that's so embarrasing. Tips or advice...welcome!!


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 7, 2008)

i use tweezers to pluck the hair on my upper lips..honestly..it might sting for a min or so..but then the area gets numb...and the thing is..with this method i am SURE i won't get much of a reaction or any kind of burn etc..


----------



## ms_bloom (Mar 7, 2008)

Hair removal creams dissolve the hair with chemicals - anything that does this will irritate your skin! Anything that is gentler or for sensitive skin will have less chemicals but need to be left on for longer ... it's just not a good option if you have even slightly sensitive skin. Waxing is a much better option as MissChievous said, or even bleach but I suspect you may not be able to tolerate this either. I normally just tweeze as they are so fine that even wax doesn't get them sometimes. If I was to wax, I'd actually use hard wax like my beauty therapist does, I find it adheres better than strip wax.


----------



## user79 (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought the wax that already comes on the strips, it's just easier to use because you don't have to heat anything up or need any special tools which can be also messy. The 2 strips are back to back with the sticky stuff on the inside, you just rub the strip between your palms for like 10 seconds to warm it up a bit, then apply and smooth it on evenly on your skin, then rip it off, holding the skin taught. It's surely better that some chemical lotion that stays on your skin for a longer time. I was a bit anxious the 1st time I tried it as well, but it was actually a lot easier and less painful than I thought it would be, honestly, it's more painful to stub a toe or something, lol.

It only hurts for like a split second if you rip it off in one go, I also have sensitive skin and I haven't had any reaction to the wax at all. You might notice slight redness right where you waxed for like an hour after but it doesn't hurt and it goes away. I just do it at night after showering, works well and really removes all the hair, even the very fine ones if you do it propperly. I actually find it less painful that tweezing because you only have one moment of ouch, rather than lots of little ouches because the skin is quite sensitive in that stop. They usually come with those oily cloths to remove the left-over wax after, or you can just use baby oil on a cotton pad.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting my upper lip waxed, I've only ever had my eyebrows waxed which for me stings a little but I'm weird and like the pain.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 7, 2008)

why not try threading? I wouldn't advice using those hair removal creams on your face. they are quite likely to cause reactions although no towards everyone. I get a rash just using it on my hands! I usually just pluck my upper lip hair or use this metal spring hair removal device. Threading would be a less painful option.


----------



## ProArtist (Mar 17, 2008)

What about investing in laser hair removal.
I have had it done and it's changed my life! Seriously..it's made me feel far more confident about being in close proximaty to people without them thinking I was a guy! lol


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the same problem and the skin feels sensitive and kind of raw for days like I have a chemical burn, waxing hurts like a b**** (I've only had warm wax), never had my upper lip threaded but I like threading in general and it's good for sensitive skin.


----------

